# ADMIRAL DEWEY TOBACOO PIPE



## 808 50th State (Mar 27, 2010)

Dug recently in a 1880's-early 1900 dump. Tobacco pipe...Admiral Dewey...Trademark Buckwheat...Any information and value would be appreciated thank you...


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 27, 2010)

Admiral Dewey


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 27, 2010)

BUCKWHEAT TRADEMARK


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2010)

Aloha Earl,

 Man, that is a *Great Pipe!* I really like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Wiki-Dewey.

 Through the mysteries of googling I found a few things. There was one-a-those Worthpoint listings, unfortunately without a picture.

 I gotta believe there was a tremendous amount of Dewey Memorabilia created in honor of Commodore Dewey, the Hero of Manila. I was not overwhelmed with what I found, however.






 "Auction: 2005, Historic Americana / Nov 16, 17 & 18

 Price Realized: $180.00

 lot of 4, includes a white ball clay figural pipe, being a bust of Admiral Dewey with name on left and makers name on right, black thermoplastic stem, 7" long; PLUS an open face pocket watch with engraved portrait of Dewey on back, made by Elgin Nation Watch Co., 2.25" diameter; AND second matching watch only with engraved U.S.S. Maine on back.

 Pipe VG+; both watches missing hands, 2nd damaged enameled dial, and no crystal, not running.

 (EST $200-$300)

 Price Realized: $180.00"  Cowan's.






 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From that same auction.

 There's a fascinating article in the NY Times morgue, from October 1, 1899 that chronicles a lavish "Smoker" at the Waldorf Astoria, honoring the 'Tars';

 "SOUVENIR DEWEY PIPES

  But before this came the tars were having a time all their own. As each man entered the room he received at the door a souvenir Dewey pipe, with the Admiral's face on the bowl, two packages of tobacco, two big cigars, and a souvenir programme."

 here's another souvenir pipe of the era: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and another: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & one more: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All 3 from here.

 Here's a link to an FOHBC article on older Historic Face Pipes, that does not contain Dewey, though I think that model belongs right up there...

 I wonder about that "Buckwheat Trademark." I wasn't able to pin anything down on that. I wonder how that pipe made it to your dump. I'm sure the White Fleet visited Pearl, I wonder....


----------



## deacon_frost (Mar 27, 2010)

very very cool dewey you have there. i have a dewey corn cob pipe ,not quite as cool as yours but i love it cause it was made by the phoenix american pipe works that was located in my home town(once touted the largest corn cob pipe factory in the world)boonville mo. congrats on your find[]

 by the way surface you are the man when it comes to finding info[]


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 27, 2010)

Surfaceone, thanks for the information...The picture with the pipe and the 2 pocket watches really looks like the pipe that I have, but missing the mouth piece...I too always wonder how things ends up in the dump...

 Thanks Brian, your pipe looks cool too...


----------



## madman (Mar 28, 2010)

awsome!!!!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly Admiral Dewey figures promantly in the second story of this episode of History's Mysteries when the investigate a U.S.S. Olympia etched glass pane in a door from an old farm house that the owner thinks came from the Olympia itself.

 http://video.pbs.org/video/1142999794/


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 28, 2010)

Joseph, 
 I remember that episode on the History Channel, I bet they could find out where this pipe came from.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2010)

Aloha oe Earl,

 He mea iki. I bet you could get some more and better information on your Dewey pipe if you sent pictures and a note to Pipe Historian, J. Byron Sudbury at his site: http://www.claypipes.com/index.html  Please let us know the results, if you do.






 Princess Victoria Kawekiu Lunalilo Kalaninuiahilapalapa Kaâ€˜iulani


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 28, 2010)

Surfaceone thanks...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool pipe,...Good info!                                         Joe


----------



## glass man (Mar 28, 2010)

INDEED JOE!!!!COOL![&:] JAMIE


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

It just wasn't Dewey who had fame heaped upon them after Manila Bay. His flagship the Olympia, its Captain Gridley [ "You may fire when ready Gridley" fame.] and it's crew garnered laurels from across the nation.

 It wasn't all pipes, plates and fobs.

 Here's a  representational piece from the peroid.

 *face covered to protect the delicate nature of some.


----------

